# Adkins Induction



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I was thinking of trying this for the next 2 weeks to jump start my system. I am having a difficult time with what to eat with the permited foods for breakfast.
I usually have a packet of hot cereal at work ....I don't like to eat when I first get up ...so does any one have suggestions? 
Bagged lunch ideas would be helpful too.
Thanks! 
( I am so into carbs I am having a very hard time thinking of meals to have without them!)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi roadless. I'm going back to Atkins as of today.

I'll be eating boiled egss (very portable for you).
String cheese, or other hard cheese.
I think some nuts (almonds)

Or go crazy, fix a chicken breast and nibble it cold at work.
Avocado, love that
What about a steamed cabbage leaf with a meat or cheese, or both rolled up and taken to work with you?

Breakfast does not have to be conventional 'breakfast' foods.

Angie


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Angie!
Any other suggestions or hints of what to expect would be appreciated.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

You'll go through carb and caffiene withdraws for the first week or two, it feels like you have no energy, are starving and shaky even tho your eating a lot. (drink LOTs of water to help get over this sooner) Once you get past that hump you will have the most energy you ever had in your life and have very low
appetite. Make sure you get all the groceries and meals planned ahead or you'll get tempted. If you cheat once you have to start induction all over. You'll see fast results at first with Atkins but it seems to plateau after the first couple weeks and by then your so bored of the food choices your miserable. You have to be really creative thinking of meals, I printed out all the allowed foods and figured out what I can make with those, and there are recipes on the atkins website. Its hard to do this when your cooking for your family, they dont want to be on the diet too, so cook things you can both work around, like for example I'd cook fettuccine Alfredo with chicken and broccoli, I'd just eat the chicken. broccoli and a little Alfredo sauce while they ate it with the pasta and breadsticks with it. I made the Alfredo sauce home made with heavy cream and parmesan cheese. Another favorite recipe was stuffed green peppers, just omit the rice and tomatoes in mine and just put the meat, cheese and chopped veggies in it. They also have some atkins foods you can buy but most are not for induction and for me they just led me into temptation since they are sweet or carby tasting.
I'd have a egg omlete with veggies, mushrooms and cheese for breakfast, that gets old quick.
Salad for lunch with some meat (like grilled chicken or ham)and cheese on it so its more satisfying.
For snacks I'd munch on pepperoni with a mozzarella stick, pickles with a little peanut butter. Celery with peanut butter or cheese (check carb amount on everything, dont 
assume just cause its allowed food, each product is different)
Dinner I'd have some lean meat with lots of veggies, stir fries, shrimp, ect.
I tried to stay away from a lot of red meat but did have some.
You'll find yourself looking at tons of labels at the grocery store and finding things
that are low carb and getting creative. Some cottage cheese's or yogurts are lower carb but watch the label and serving size.
Oh and you can have canned whip cream,(check the label, some are no carb some have carbs) so I'd get a glass of raspberry diet rite in
ice then top it with the whipped cream for a dessert when I was having a sweet
craving or sugar free jello with whip cream. I have done Atkins twice, once I lost about 40 lbs in a few months but I worked
out a ton and had a home gym, treadmill, ect. 2nd time I did not have any work out machines and was not very successful, lost about 20 but gained it right back as soon as I stopped eating the diet even tho I went onto a low cal healthy diet and limited carbs to whole grains instead of completely cutting them out. Thats the thing with atkins once you stop the diet and eat a carb it goes right back where you just lost it and faster then before! Its very hard to stay on long term because the diet choices get really boring after awhile and its hard to follow if your not eating every meal at home, if you eat too many carbs you have to start all over with induction to start losing again.
Once you get past induction there are low carb breads, tortillas, ect that you can have
but they taste like cardboard but are good to make new meals with such as a taco or
sandwhich or to eat your eggs with for breakfast.

Stephanie


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info Old Mission. I don't like surprises so its great to know what to expect. 
I really appreciate all the food suggestions too ( except pickles with peanutbutter  )
I am looking forward to more energy. I am tired of the carb boost and then low I experience daily due to my poor eating habits.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

Atkins website is a good source for menu ideas and the lists of foods you can eat.


----------

